# Lumber in TN



## msd (May 12, 2013)

The lumber mill I use in middle TN recently went out of business. I am looking for somewhere else to purchase wood from. I live in Clarksville, TN which is near the KY border. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

What type of lumber are you looking for??? Green, AD or KD...barn, rustic or furniture grade....small or large quantities....planed or unplaned???? I know that's a lot of questions but lots of ways wood can be purchased and used. Clarksville is fair sized city, maybe another mill close by.
I sell rustic furniture style KD lumber and I'm 50 miles east of Nashville on I-40. 
I think Mizer is from that area but I haven't seen him post here lately???? OH MIZER...!!!

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## msd (May 12, 2013)

*Lumber*

I am looking for KD lumber, preferably planed with one straight edge. Oak and Cherry and what I use most along with poplar for my secondary wood. Ocasionaly would like other species for special projects. 

I only buy what I need for the project I am working on. I have limited space to store lumber.

I have not found any place in my area for wood. I used to go to Summers Lumber which was about 55 mins. from my house.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That's about the amount of time for you to go to Nashville isn't it???. You should have several choices there. I'll check with a few other woodworkers here for something in Nashville. I understand not enough storage...it happens no matter what level your at...LOL.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

